# Need popular southern whites day hike rec



## mrzilliox (Jul 27, 2009)

hey folks - heading up to NH next month to catch the Allman Brothers / Widespread Panic show in Gilford, and we thought it would be a good opportunity to check out one of the more popular NH trails we always end up avoiding due to crowds.  

Monday August 24th is the day

originally we looked at Chocurua, but I think the more leisurely and less strenuous Morgan-Perceival Loop near Squam lake might be a better fit given the 4 hour rock concert and 2 hour drive back to Boston afterwards...

Any other ideas?


----------



## Vortex (Jul 27, 2009)

Mount major is right there.  Futher up north. Welch dickey loop.  Around 3 hours, fun loop.  My favorite southern whites hike. exit 28 off 93.


----------



## threecy (Jul 28, 2009)

Mt. Roberts is a gem.  5 miles round trip, never gets overly steep, and the views along the way are tremendous.  Also not overrun with crowds.


----------

